# Problem with administrative rights on Windows 7



## TheWalrus19 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's kind of funny how I realized I had this issue.
One day Windows Live Messenger stopped letting me sign in, and I spent quite some time searching for a fix, when I came across this
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/30154747/msn-messenger-live-error-code-80070005.aspx (last reply)
and while I was attempting this fix, when I tried giving myself permission to certain folders, I would get an "access is denied" error. Now this is an administrative account, and the odd part is, the problem with messenger did not start right away, I installed Windows 7 not even two months ago, and the problem came up a few weeks ago, just never put the time into fixing it until now.
Now I know this issue is with my user account and not the entire computer, because on a separate user account it works fine. I've had other issues with this account as well. There was a point where my wallpaper was stuck on one image, and it would not allow me to change it to anything, until I went to the actual folder where the current background image is saved, and deleted it. Whenever I try unraring a program to Program Files or Program Files (x86) it's access is denied, and I have to unrar it as an administrator, although I suppose that could just be something that happens with all windows 7 users.

I guess the easiest fix would be to transfer everything onto another account, but I'm unsure as to how I'll be able to move my massive library of steam games. It'd take far too long to redownload all of them, but I'm not sure if copy+pasting them would actually work. I'd use steam's method of backing up and restoring the files onto another computer, except my HDD has about 10GB free, so that's not an option.

Sorry for the wall-o-text. I'd really appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you might find this helpful, boot to the errant user profile, then go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
C:\Windows\system32>takeown /f C:\windows

You will receive a success message and the user name should be included:-

Now type:-

C:\Windows\system32>icacls c:\windows /grant your user name:f
```

This an example on a test machine:-

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


C:\Windows\system32>takeown /f C:\windows

SUCCESS: The file (or folder): "C:\windows" now owned by user "VISTATEST\Paul".

C:\Windows\system32>icacls c:\windows /grant vistatest\paul:f

processed file: c:\windows
Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files

Note:- The user name here was Vistatest\paul, substitute your "user Name"


----------



## TheWalrus19 (Jan 7, 2010)

> ERROR: The current logged on user does not have ownership privileges on the file (or folder) "E:\windows"


damn


----------



## TheWalrus19 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll be away from home for a week so I won't be able to try anything else till then, but feel free to continue posting suggestions


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Programs are installed into \Program Files folder.

If you unrar, copy, move, etc... files into \Program Files, you will get an "access denied" error as the *TrustedInstaller* is the owner of record.

Also, virtualization may come into play here - check the Virtual Store out -

*C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927387

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes reading your original post again JC is correct this post explains further:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...am-files-in-a-folder-acess-denied-498669.html


----------



## TheWalrus19 (Jan 7, 2010)

except extracting .rars to the programs folder wasn't my real issue. I never needed to unrar anything to Program Files until recently so I never knew from experience. My real issue is that I cannot give myself access to a number of folders on my harddrive. When I get home I can list all the folders, and from memory, some of them were folders that should not have been inaccessable. Oh and yes I know what the Program Files folder is for


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, could you open a cmd prompt as admin within the errant user account and run this what response do you get?

net localgroup administrators <my_user> /add

eg my user is Vistatest\paul so the command looks like this:-

net localgroup administrators Vistatest\Paul /add


----------



## TheWalrus19 (Jan 7, 2010)

> net localgroup administrators AMD7\Dan /add
> System error 5 has occurred.
> 
> Access is denied/


Hey we have a specific error number. Any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Error 5 = "access denied"

There should be other folders with permission "issues" like Program Files, \windows being one

Follow jenae's instructions in post #2 --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2849180-post2.html

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, make sure you are running the CMD as administrator:-
From post#2
"boot to the errant user profile, then go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-"


----------



## TheWalrus19 (Jan 7, 2010)

ah I forgot
this time the result was


> System error 1378 has occurred.
> 
> The specified account name is already a member of the group.


----------

